# Wireless bridge?



## TheHelpfulOne (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have been working for the past few days trying to set up a wireless bridge between two routers but everything I try doesn't work! :banghead:
Here's my setup: I have a desktop computer in the room where the internet comes in and that computer is plugged into the back of my primary router witch is a Linksys Wrt54gs witch is connected to the modem and that's connected to the internet. My primary router had SSID broadcasting turned off, a mac address filter, and uses WPA personal with TKIP encryption along with the default firmwear. The primary router only has the one wired connection and about 15 wireless connections.

The second router is a Linksys E3000 given to me by a friend who didn't wan't it anymore because he update his router. This router is running DD-WRT firmware and the router itself seems to be functioning fine. It is hooked up to a desktop running xp in another room away from the primary router. I have googled tutorials on how to make a wireless bridge and they are all almost the same. I tried each one I could find but after the last step none of them led me to having internet on my xp pc. I really need this to work so any help you could give me would be great! And yes I did try taking off all the security and mac filtering and I tried broadcasting SSID but none of it worked! Thanks in advance,

TheHelpfulOne


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

don't so a mac filter until you have connection.

do you make a wifi connection from the linksys e3200 to the 54gs successfully?


----------



## TheHelpfulOne (Jul 8, 2012)

Like I said in the earlier post I took the mac filtering off and I enabled SSID broadcasting. And no I do not have a connection between the two routers yet that is why I am posting here.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is there a bridge tab on the e3200?


----------



## TheHelpfulOne (Jul 8, 2012)

I put the DD-WRT firmware on it.


----------



## TheHelpfulOne (Jul 8, 2012)

Also its an e3000 router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is there a bridge tab on the e3000?


----------



## TheHelpfulOne (Jul 8, 2012)

There is a place where you can set it to client bridge.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

when you enter the wifi ssid and passphrase here what happens?


----------



## TheHelpfulOne (Jul 8, 2012)

Nothing happens that's the problem!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Can you provide a screen shot of the setup?


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

Is your WRT54GS configured as a wireless router, access point, or bridge host? You really need to give more information about your configurations. I don't believe a bridge client (E3000) can connect to a regular access point (WRT54GS). Especially if the WRT is running Linksys firmware. I doubt it can host a bridge at all.

You should use the E3000 as your access point since it can do wireless N, and pick up an extra WRT54GS on Ebay and put DD-WRT on both WRT's and use them as either end of the wireless bridge. You'll have better luck with the same hardware and firmware on either end of a wireless bridge than trying to mix and match.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The OP said he put dd-wrt on the linksys e3000 which apparently contains the ability to bridge. This means its not running the linksys firmware.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

I did specifically say "Especially if the WRT is running Linksys firmware" not the E3000. I realize the E3000 has the dd-wrt on it and supports bridge client mode. I just wasn't sure if the bridge client would work with the stock AP mode on the WRT54GS.

It used to be that both ends had to be in a bridge mode. Now I see that the dd-wrt wiki says you can use the primary router in AP mode, but it appears to assume that the primary is also running dd-wrt, not the stock Linksys firmware. I don't know if the stock Linksys firmware on the WRT54GS is smart enough to route all the IP/MAC addresses of the remote subnet through a single wireless client. This may be a special characteristic of dd-wrt AP mode.

Wand3r3r, do you know of any actual instances where a remote dd-wrt Client Bridge worked with a primary router with stock (not dd-wrt) firmware in AP mode?

dd-wrt client bridge wiki page: Client Bridged - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try the guide below on how to setup a wireless client bridge using DD-WRT.

How to Convert a Second Router into a Wireless Bridge | Tech Support Forum


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

I've found an instance where someone did use dd-wrt on a client bridge to a primary router with stock firmware in AP mode so I stand corrected. Please ignore what I said earlier questioning the WRT54GS ability to host the bridge. Sorry.


----------

